# Wood to metal bandsaw conversion



## bravo (May 13, 2017)

Been collecting part for this conversion for a while now. And yesterday at the second hand store I found someone's homemade rock tumbler. This provided the remainder of the parts I needed. Now I'm working on getting a pulley attached to the main drive wheel because this in going to be the most difficult part. The jack shaft and motor mounts are pretty straightforward. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 13, 2017)

That certainly looks more elegant and professional than the approach I took:


----------



## Kernbigo (May 13, 2017)

i have done several conversions and only changed the motor to a thread mill dc motor and they run fine.New tires and that is it.


----------



## bravo (May 13, 2017)

What's the fps of your blade

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo (May 13, 2017)

Fpm

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kernbigo (May 13, 2017)

don't have a clue all i can say it works. The first on i did was a 14" and it was always in the way in my basement shop, so i sold it and now i have a 3 wheel craftsman 10" with a dan foss controller. run on number 3 for metal and 10 for wood.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 13, 2017)

bravo said:


> Fpm



118


----------



## bravo (May 13, 2017)

Now it's just a matter of adjusting things and maybe swap out the large pulley on the jack shaft to a much larger one. 






Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

